# Classical music for Halloween?



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

I recently compiled a list of "Fifty Pieces of Classical Music for Halloween" (here)

I began, "For some people, unfortunately, any classical music may sound scary, but for some of us, classical music for Halloween may be just the treat we need to go along with all the tricks."

I wonder what others at this forum will be listening to or playing for Halloween.


----------

